# Characteristics of Eucalyptus



## 10x10turning (Jan 24, 2017)

I might be getting some logs of Eucalyptus this weekend. I haven't turned green Eucalyptus before and was wondering if anyone had any tricks/tips when turning/curing Eucalyptus. I understand it can "move" a lot when drying, but is there anything else i should be aware of?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2017)

@barry richardson 

Barry probably turns as much eucalyptus as anyone I know.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 24, 2017)

I turned one variety growing here in south Florida (don't know species). Had everyone sneezing, hacking & coughing. The other species here didn't affect anyone.
Did move a lot while drying.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 24, 2017)

A lot of different species of euc, but in general, it moves a lot when drying, red gum being the worst IMO. The stuff turns great when wet, when it dries, it is quite hard and somewhat brittle, you will want to keep your tools sharp. The 10% rule should be fine for roughouts, unless it's redgum, then I would allow a little more. If you're not up to speed with gouges, or are not paying attention, nasty catches can occur when the wood is dry. Sealing the blanks right away is a must, the wood checks very quickly, and trim your blanks well away from the pith. But overall it makes nice finished pieces, fine grained and takes a nice finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## 10x10turning (Jan 25, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> A lot of different species of euc, but in general, it moves a lot when drying, red gum being the worst IMO. The stuff turns great when wet, when it dries, it is quite hard and somewhat brittle, you will want to keep your tools sharp. The 10% rule should be fine for roughouts, unless it's redgum, then I would allow a little more. If you're not up to speed with gouges, or are not paying attention, nasty catches can occur when the wood is dry. Sealing the blanks right away is a must, the wood checks very quickly, and trim your blanks well away from the pith. But overall it makes nice finished pieces, fine grained and takes a nice finish.



Awesome! Thank you for the very helpful information.


----------

